# need a place to hunt coyotes



## austanj (Feb 8, 2016)

If anyone has a club or land that would like some gone please let me know. I have pretty good success with my fox pro.


----------



## Shipwrecked (Feb 24, 2016)

Are you anywhere near Milledgeville or Gray?


----------



## 4x4 (Feb 25, 2016)

Ask around where you live. I have NEVER been denied property to hunt coyotes. Look for cattle and poultry farms.


----------



## Weehadkee (Mar 24, 2016)

*Troup County Yote Problem*

I've got 600+ acres in Troup and would love to take yotes off it.   Let me know if interested.


----------

